# Looking for Home with fish in the backyard - South Florida



## krash

Possible for sure... Jacaranda area, not really a large lake, but plenty of connected water.


----------



## fjmaverick

What did your realtor say? lol


----------



## Boneheaded

I live on a large lake in pembroke pines bordered by flamingo road to the west, hiatus to the east and taft to the north, large lake with large largemouth, peackocks, and tarpon.


----------



## Str8-Six

fjmaverick said:


> What did your realtor say? lol


I’ve had to fire 10 so far because they don’t know what I’m talking about haha


----------



## Pole Position

fjmaverick said:


> What did your realtor say? lol



I'm guessing something along the lines of " no really---we deserve a 6% commission for doing absolutely nothing"


----------



## jddurango

Pole Position said:


> I'm guessing something along the lines of " no really---we deserve a 6% commission for doing absolutely nothing"


Paid by the seller. The seller is going to pay the 6% commission whether or not you have representation. You seem confused.


----------



## Str8-Six

Thanks guys. Glad to hear there are options out there. I know things don’t last and buying a house for these reasons is ridiculous. One person can ruin it for everyone. It happened to my Father in law in the lake behind his house. They demolished the peacock population and now all that’s is left is Mayan Cichlids. But I want to live on the water/lake anyways so the tarpon/peacock/snook would just be a bonus.


----------



## Cronced

Any update on the search?


----------



## Str8-Six

Cronced said:


> Any update on the search?


You know... I really wish I had an update so I can get the hell out of Hialeah haha. But I’ve realized that I can’t afford the house I want right now. Prices are HIGH in my opinion. Then again I’m coming from Jacksonville where things were more reasonable and I like to live below my means.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Boneheaded said:


> I live on a large lake in pembroke pines bordered by flamingo road to the west, hiatus to the east and taft to the north, large lake with large largemouth, peackocks, and tarpon.


Wait a minute, there are tarpon in there!? If I'm thinking of the same spot, I spent many years fishing that lake and caught plenty of large mouth and peacock, but never tarpon. I did, however, catch them in the canal on Flamingo. I also may or may not have caught some monsters in the lake by the hospital/mall right there. Gotta be quick because they'll toss you out in no time flat, but it was always worth it for me.


----------

